# Graubaer's Boker x Like A hurricane Chaya Carna



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

In November we are contemplating breeding Carna to Boker! Any thoughts?
Both hips good Carna is ARF FR 1st place ring 1And BH
And Boker is SCH 1 with 294. He will be going for2 in a month!
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/940638/Graubaers-Boker

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/59449/Like-A-Hurricane-Chaya-Carna


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Video of parents working?

we seen Boker at trial, nice dog shame about the sloppy handling.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Video of parents working?
> 
> we seen Boker at trial, nice dog shame about the sloppy handling.


I'll be home in a few, buying some raw for the dogs 

Boker has superior handling compared to myself  if I had to put money on it this dog will be in the nationals next year god willing and no injuries! 
I was he with the bad handling of Carna


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I had the chance to see boker work up close in far more adverse conditions than he'll ever see on a trial field, he was solid.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Boker about 1 year and a half old with Wayne Dodge, I believe!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXJ3C4joVIk&feature=relmfu

Drew got to see more of him then I ever have! He has very good grips and high prey drive! Not very easily put into defensive behavior ! I don't have many recent vids of him but he will be 3 in June!

Carna
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQayWtyK9o4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmxD9e8TKOk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uc9VCnKh84
Carna with my hero and Ed Frawley giving some words of advise at the very end of the first video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd5X_sr_Gv4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h8cMVFkj1Q


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

I had the dog for a couple months working his obedience and really fell in love with him. He had a very nice temperament and was highly trainable ...not to mention his impressive size and structure.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> I had the dog for a couple months working his obedience and really fell in love with him. He had a very nice temperament and was highly trainable ...not to mention his impressive size and structure.


I did not realize you had him!
His mother was very large for a female, big chest and head! http://www.usamalinois.com/Van_Joefarm.html
He started tracking about 6 months ago and pulled a 100 off in SCH, I'm impressed! Guess you're right about trainable!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Why did he hold on to the bite so long when Wayne worked him?
He looks good to me, but just cant figure that one out...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Why did he hold on to the bite so long when Wayne worked him?
> He looks good to me, but just cant figure that one out...


Maybe it was his childhood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NztSQxxzDkw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Id question letting go, but hanging on?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Maybe it was his childhood
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NztSQxxzDkw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Id question letting go, but hanging on?


Sorry, I was confused, got some info from a very (Mr.) Agreeable source.

The dog looks great, good luck with the breeding if you do it


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I did not realize you had him!
> His mother was very large for a female, big chest and head! http://www.usamalinois.com/Van_Joefarm.html
> He started tracking about 6 months ago and pulled a 100 off in SCH, I'm impressed! Guess you're right about trainable!


Didn't own him, but I think you realized that. I knew Brian and China through a mutual training friend and they asked if I could take him and work his obedience some. I haven't been in touch with them lately, but I know they had been considering doing suit work with him until they took him down to Ivan and spent some time working him in SCH. It wasn't all that long ago, so I know the dog made lots of progress very quickly.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Sorry, I was confused, got some info from a very (Mr.) Agreeable source.
> 
> The dog looks great, good luck with the breeding if you do it


LOL, you had me confused!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> Didn't own him, but I think you realized that. I knew Brian and China through a mutual training friend and they asked if I could take him and work his obedience some. I haven't been in touch with them lately, but I know they had been considering doing suit work with him until they took him down to Ivan and spent some time working him in SCH. It wasn't all that long ago, so I know the dog made lots of progress very quickly.


Oh ok! I do remember someone taking him, I just didn't realize it was you!
I was told they taught him 6 blinds in 2 weeks! I took some leg bites off him while in West Virginia at a FR trial! He really is a nice dog and I like how stable he is! 
Brian and China are super good people and Brian is one talented guy when it comes to building things!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Oh ok! I do remember someone taking him, I just didn't realize it was you!
> I was told they taught him 6 blinds in 2 weeks! I took some leg bites off him while in West Virginia at a FR trial! He really is a nice dog and I like how stable he is!
> Brian and China are super good people and Brian is one talented guy when it comes to building things!


So this is a pup out of Fida?! Nice for you to get to see that he is turning out how you would like! Why the exclamation points in every single sentence?! Good luck with the breeding!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> So this is a pup out of Fida?! Nice for you to get to see that he is turning out how you would like! Why the exclamation points in every single sentence?! Good luck with the breeding!


It gives my words more power!
Also it's easier to hit on my phone than the period !!!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh and yes off of Fida! She was bred to Qain from Fontaine D'or and from what I watched from those puppies on video


----------



## Beth Rood (Jun 20, 2009)

I had a litter off of Boker a bit over 1yr ago and the litter has been phenomenal!! Out of 5 2 are in PSA training, 1 in SAR, 1 in Family Protection, and I have 1 here that I'm doing obedience and protection with. I am absolutely thrilled to hear that Boker is now titled! I absolutely fell in love with him and he is one exceptional dog! Any litter out of him should be awesome.

Beth Rood
RoodHaus Belgian Malinois


----------



## Andy Sepulveda (Jun 19, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Carna with my hero and Ed Frawley giving some words of advise at the very end of the first video


What did he say at the end? Wasn't able to hear what he said


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Andy Sepulveda said:


> What did he say at the end? Wasn't able to hear what he said


...thats fine??


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Looks good Tim!


----------

